# New CHL Holder



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

Got my CHL in the mail Wednesday. Been carrying all over.
Marty


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Have you done the required "Wally Walk"? :smt033


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

No I didn't get a chance to that evening. I had to got a meeting with a bunch of bikers concerning a toy run being held this coming Sunday. Yesterday we had to travel down to south Texas because my wife's brother passed away. I put the weapon on when I got off work at noon, and didn't take off until in our hotel room in Columbus, TX. A visit to the furneral home, dinner and a Wally walk were all included in that.


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Be safe and hope you never have to use it. :smt1099


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

Practice, Practice, Practice. Look for a self defense course in your area. It will shed some light on the legality of deadly force & hone your skills.


----------

